# Summer Promotion



## Long Train Runnin'

> Enjoy bonus points on top of regular points, all summer long.
> Register now to earn bonus points for Amtrak travel and partner transactions June 1 - August 31, 2009. All bonus points are in addition to the normal points you earn as an Amtrak Guest Rewards member or bonus points offered by our program partners throughout the summer. More power to you.





> Power tripWhether you're traveling for business or leisure on Amtrak®, you'll earn 100 bonus points for Coach class, 200 bonus points for Business class, and 400 bonus points for First class travel on all trains, all routes this summer.





> Power steeringReceive an additional 100 bonus points with our car rental/sharing partners — Budget, Dav El, Hertz, and Zipcar.





> Power napEarn 200 bonus points when you stay with our many hotel partners — Choice Hotels®, Hilton HHonors®, Hyatt®, Omni Hotels®, Starwood Hotels & Resorts*, and Wyndham Rewards® hotels.





> Power shopGet an additional 100 bonus points when you transact with any of our other point-earning partners — 1-800-FLOWERS.COM®, Audience Rewards, Beverage Bistro, Buy Points, Cruise Locators, Energy Plus™, Points for Moving, Points for Shopping, Shop.Samsonite.com, Teleflora®,
> 
> TD AMERITRADE, and Vinesse Wine Clubs.


Fine Print



> Terms & Conditions
> Must be an Amtrak Guest Rewards member and register for this offer online or by calling 1-800-307-5000 and selecting option 2, using registration code 60109.
> 
> Members must include their membership number when making reservations or transacting with partners.
> 
> Qualifying Amtrak travel must be taken between June 1 and August 31, 2009.
> 
> Limit of two qualifying trips per day (one roundtrip or two one-ways).
> 
> Cancelled or refunded reservations/tickets will be deemed ineligible.
> 
> Travel with a monthly pass or using multi-ride tickets does not qualify for this promotion.
> 
> Once registered, all qualifying travel during the promotion period will be awarded bonus points.
> 
> Once registered, one-time partner bonuses will be awarded for each unique program partner transaction.
> 
> All bonus points will post up to 14 days after regular point-earnings post.
> 
> Qualifying Points for Shopping purchases must be a minimum of $50 per transaction.
> 
> Qualifying Samsonite purchases must be a minimum of $100 per transaction.
> 
> Other terms and conditions may apply.


What a promotion! Noticed it on the home page before I logged in.

Use code 60109 to sign up!


----------



## sechs

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

So what does this mean?

(Trying to piece together)

I have booked a trip starting June 4th from PDX-SEA Cascades, (BC... so 200?) then on the fifth on the CS ( SEA-PDX, PDX-SAC-- coach. I have two tickets) That means I get 100 bonus points per stub?

I am doing a short turn on a pair of Capitols in SAC, each coach, so 100 bonus points each there?

Sleeper (thus, First class?) on the CZ to CHI, so 400. And then another 100 for coach back to ALC.

Also I am going to hit 6000 rail points for this year (before this promotion) amongst this so somewhere I am going to start earning some Select bonus points... meaning I am gonna randomly get a whole lot more points... sweet.


----------



## the_traveler

Thanks for the notice!

I have some trips planned this summer, and I need to shop some. I could always use some extra points!


----------



## the_traveler

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> So what does this mean?
> (Trying to piece together)
> 
> I have booked a trip starting June 4th from PDX-SEA Cascades, (BC... so 200?) then on the fifth on the CS ( SEA-PDX, PDX-SAC-- coach. I have two tickets) That means I get 100 bonus points per stub?
> 
> I am doing a short turn on a pair of Capitols in SAC, each coach, so 100 bonus points each there?
> 
> Sleeper (thus, First class?) on the CZ to CHI, so 400. And then another 100 for coach back to ALC.
> 
> Also I am going to hit 6000 rail points for this year (before this promotion) amongst this so somewhere I am going to start earning some Select bonus points... meaning I am gonna randomly get a whole lot more points... sweet.


BC on the Cascades would be 200 bonus points, yes. If your SEA-PDX and PDX-SAC are both on the CS and for the same day, then no. The 100 point minimum *MUST* be on either 2 separate days or 2 separate train numbers. It would be based on the combined total fare. Sleeper is not First Class - only AE has First Class! Only after you get 5,000 rail points will the bonus kick in on those (above 5,000 rail points). (Also don't forget that these bonus points do not count towards status!)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

the_traveler said:


> BC on the Cascades would be 200 bonus points, yes. If your SEA-PDX and PDX-SAC are both on the CS and for the same day, then no. The 100 point minimum *MUST* be on either 2 separate days or 2 separate train numbers. It would be based on the combined total fare. Sleeper is not First Class - only AE has First Class! Only after you get 5,000 rail points will the bonus kick in on those (above 5,000 rail points). (Also don't forget that these bonus points do not count towards status!)


As good as you are with loopholes, I am with spreadsheets. I know that I will earn (with all the tickets I currently hold) 6,232 rail points this year. That means I will hit 5,000 somewhere as they post and some tickets that post after I hit that mark will get the 25% bonus. I also know that these bonus points are just that, bonus. However, they would make the difference between 19,000 and 20,000 total AGR points, and you of all people should know what that means :lol:

As for FC and sleeper being separate, that's stupid on Amtrak's part. Are sleeper pax gonna get at least 100 bonus points for turning in a ticket? That is total bull that they get less than somebody with a BC seat on a regional!


----------



## chuljin

Thank you!

I'm happy on several levels:


Thank goodness for modern mobile devices: I'm subscribed to get new-thread notifications from the AGR forum, and this came through on my phone on my way home, where else, on Amtrak (785, LAX-GDL, in my usual way). I called and registered over the phone. So I registered for this promotion *during* the first qualifying trip.  

After carefully tracking and fussing over the Spring Promo, I've been suffering Promo Withdrawal for the past three weeks.  

It's nice of AGR to finally invent a promo that recognizes that BC costs more than coach.


Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

chuljin said:


> Thank you!
> [*]It's nice of AGR to finally invent a promo that recognizes that BC costs more than coach.


Perhaps next time they'll recognize that a sleeper costs more too. <_<


----------



## the_traveler

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> As for FC and sleeper being separate, that's stupid on Amtrak's part. Are sleeper pax gonna get at least 100 bonus points for turning in a ticket? That is total bull that they get less than somebody with a BC seat on a regional!


I agree that it's stupid that sleeper is not First Class. (It used to be.) But I don't agree with you about BC.

The sleeper fares may be something like $700 or $800 (or more) many times. I have yet to see a BC ticket on a regional cost that much!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

the_traveler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for FC and sleeper being separate, that's stupid on Amtrak's part. Are sleeper pax gonna get at least 100 bonus points for turning in a ticket? That is total bull that they get less than somebody with a BC seat on a regional!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it's stupid that sleeper is not First Class. (It used to be.) But I don't agree with you about BC.
> 
> The sleeper fares may be something like $700 or $800 (or more) many times. I have yet to see a BC ticket on a regional cost that much!
Click to expand...

A BC from NYP to WAS could get up to $160, thus 320 RP and 200 BP. 520. I can get a sleeper from SEA-SAC for $231.25, thus 464 RP and 0 BP. That regional will earn more points overall than the sleeper will!


----------



## the_traveler

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> A BC from NYP to WAS could get up to $160, thus 320 RP and 200 BP. 520. I can get a sleeper from SEA-SAC for $231.25, thus 464 RP and 0 BP. That regional will earn more points overall than the sleeper will!


But is that $231.25 just the room charge, or does it also include the rail fare? :huh: Don't forget to add that on, and also don't forget to add in the (at least) 100 bonus points. (I don't know how many you get for a sleeper.)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

the_traveler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BC from NYP to WAS could get up to $160, thus 320 RP and 200 BP. 520. I can get a sleeper from SEA-SAC for $231.25, thus 464 RP and 0 BP. That regional will earn more points overall than the sleeper will!
> 
> 
> 
> But is that $231.25 just the room charge, or does it also include the rail fare? :huh: Don't forget to add that on, and also don't forget to add in the (at least) 100 bonus points. (I don't know how many you get for a sleeper.)
Click to expand...

That is total. $142 upgrade and $89.25 rail fare (with SA discount). You can price it on June 5th.

As for the "at least" 100 points, technically, who knows?


----------



## PRR 60

Although Amtrak does not consider Sleeper to be "First Class", for this promotion I suspect they do. We'll see.

And, if they do, will all passengers in the accommodation get the bonus, or will it only be the one who has the accommodation charge on the ticket? I'm betting the later,


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

chuljin said:


> Thank you!
> I'm happy on several levels:
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for modern mobile devices: I'm subscribed to get new-thread notifications from the AGR forum, and this came through on my phone on my way home, where else, on Amtrak (785, LAX-GDL, in my usual way). I called and registered over the phone. So I registered for this promotion *during* the first qualifying trip.
> 
> After carefully tracking and fussing over the Spring Promo, I've been suffering Promo Withdrawal for the past three weeks.
> 
> It's nice of AGR to finally invent a promo that recognizes that BC costs more than coach.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Chris


Now that's impressive :lol: I just found it by chance. Its just what you need, even more AGR bonus points :lol:


----------



## Ispolkom

chuljin said:


> I called and registered over the phone. So I registered for this promotion *during* the first qualifying trip.


I'm sure that I'm not the only one who read the terms of this promotion, saw how it allowed at least 100 bonus points for any trip and thought, "Chuljin is going to be all over this one."

I'm pleased that it will mean an extra 600 points on my Wyndham Rewards mattress run next month. Three cities, three minor league ball parks, but alas no trains.

Here's my question: I can stack this promotion with the "We Miss You" triple-points promotion that runs concurrently, can't I?


----------



## Steve4031

I already purchased tickets for travel this summer in July. Would I still be eligible for this promotion?


----------



## printman2000

Steve4031 said:


> I already purchased tickets for travel this summer in July. Would I still be eligible for this promotion?


I believe so, as long as your AGR number is associated with the tickets and you get registered for the promo BEFORE you travel.


----------



## Steve4031

I'm all set then. Cool!!


----------



## BLOND37

HOLY COW! How do they do it!


----------



## BLOND37

printman2000 said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already purchased tickets for travel this summer in July. Would I still be eligible for this promotion?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so, as long as your AGR number is associated with the tickets and you get registered for the promo BEFORE you travel.
Click to expand...

i'm in the same boat as you.. i didnt see anything about the tix needing to be bought after you register


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

BLOND37 said:


> HOLY COW! How do they do it!


:huh: :huh: what do you mean?


----------



## BLOND37

Long Train Runnin said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY COW! How do they do it!
> 
> 
> 
> :huh: :huh: what do you mean?
Click to expand...


nothing i was being silly.. like on some stupid commercial when they say their prices are so low...


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

PRR 60 said:


> Although Amtrak does not consider Sleeper to be "First Class", for this promotion I suspect they do. We'll see.
> And, if they do, will all passengers in the accommodation get the bonus, or will it only be the one who has the accommodation charge on the ticket? I'm betting the later,


Just called Amtrak Guest Rewards to ask about what they would consider a sleeper. The agent spoke with siad the following "Under that promotion there are no bonus for sleeper travel"  :angry: :angry: :angry: UNREAL the 400 points for first class is on Acela only :angry: <_< :angry: :angry:


----------



## Steve4031

I don't think that agent knew what was going on. It is 500 bonus points for Acela in addition to the 500 for BC or 750 for FC. Then on "all other Amtrak trains" 100 for coach, 200 for BC, and 400 for FC.


----------



## Tony

ScottC4746 said:


> I bought Sunset Limited tickets a long time ago and if I cancel and rebook, it is less than three days so I would have penalties plus the fare has doubled. Will I get my points still?


If your new fare, after rebooking, is double what your original fare was, I think you will get more than just 100 more points as a bonus. You will double your actual (non-bonus) points due to the much higher fare you will need to pay, no?


----------



## chuljin

Ispolkom said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called and registered over the phone. So I registered for this promotion *during* the first qualifying trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that I'm not the only one who read the terms of this promotion, saw how it allowed at least 100 bonus points for any trip and thought, "Chuljin is going to be all over this one."
Click to expand...

Well, sadly, not any trip...as suspected by everyone when it was first announced, and confirmed by LTR, sleeper travel does not qualify.But yes, chuljin also thought 'chuljin is going to be all over this one.'

It's a nice last hurrah and/or parting gift before we move:

Offer made last Tuesday, accepted last Wednesday, escrow opens today (probably...our agent and theirs have been in a protracted back-and-forth about the legibility of our [faxed] documents), inspection this Friday, closing on June 23, moving late July.

Bye, Amtrak!  (until October and the Gathering  )



Ispolkom said:


> Here's my question: I can stack this promotion with the "We Miss You" triple-points promotion that runs concurrently, can't I?


The way I understand it, unless either promo says it can't be combined with others (and at least this one doesn't), then yes. A few people mentioned success in so combining such promos with e.g. the Spring Promo.I have a question about such promos: I assume you were targeted with a promo code starting with 470 (don't put it here, it wouldn't work anyways, and that's not what I'm asking about  ), because they noticed it'd been a while since you Amtraked. My question is: how long had it been since you last traveled until they targeted you? I suspect I may be similarly targeted a while after my Amtraking abruptly stops in July (see above). I hope it's during Gathering time...I could stack it and the inevitable fall promo (similar to 90808) and get quadruple or quintuple points.


----------



## printman2000

chuljin said:


> It's a nice last hurrah and/or parting gift before we move:


Where you moving to?


----------



## AlanB

chuljin said:


> I have a question about such promos: I assume you were targeted with a promo code starting with 470 (don't put it here, it wouldn't work anyways, and that's not what I'm asking about  ), because they noticed it'd been a while since you Amtraked. My question is: how long had it been since you last traveled until they targeted you? I suspect I may be similarly targeted a while after my Amtraking abruptly stops in July (see above). I hope it's during Gathering time...I could stack it and the inevitable fall promo (similar to 90808) and get quadruple or quintuple points.


In my experience, it seems to happen after 3 months or so after your last ride.


----------



## chuljin

Steve4031 said:


> I don't think that agent knew what was going on. It is 500 bonus points for Acela in addition to the 500 for BC or 750 for FC. Then on "all other Amtrak trains" 100 for coach, 200 for BC, and 400 for FC.





Tony said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Sunset Limited tickets a long time ago and if I cancel and rebook, it is less than three days so I would have penalties plus the fare has doubled. Will I get my points still?
> 
> 
> 
> If your new fare, after rebooking, is double what your original fare was, I think you will get more than just 100 more points as a bonus. You will double your actual (non-bonus) points due to the much higher fare you will need to pay, no?
Click to expand...

Perhaps not, I think...the way I read the promo, it is not (in contrast to previous promos), a multiplication (x2, x3, x5) but a simple addition (+100, +200, +400).

So your coach ticket that costs $27 will get 100+100 (making it appear to be a doubling, but only coincidentally)

But your coach ticket that costs $53 will get 106+100 (not 106+106)

Your business ticket that costs $27 will get 100+200 (making it appear to be a tripling)

But your business ticket that costs $53 will get 106+200 (not 106+212)

And so on.

And since AGR have confirmed that sleepers are not considered first class for the purposes of this promotion, that leaves only Acela.

Your business ticket that costs $85 will get 170+200 (not 170+340) (or, for special city pair, 500+200, not 500+1000)

Your first ticket that costs $190 will get 380+400 (not 380+1520) (or, for special city pair, 750+400, not 750+3000).

[bJG]Clear as mud?[/bJG]


----------



## chuljin

printman2000 said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice last hurrah and/or parting gift before we move:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you moving to?
Click to expand...

Phoenix. So no more Amtrak for me, at least not frequent and convenient Amtrak. No Select Plus after February 2011...perhaps I'll soft-land to Select.  But it's all good...a super-inexpensive house.

And I'll be there to witness first-hand the creation of Phoenix commuter rail to/from the west, northwest, and southeast suburbs, and of course Amtrak Arizona with its flagship (only?) route, the Desert Sandliner® between Flagstaff and Tucson.


----------



## Ispolkom

AlanB said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about such promos: I assume you were targeted with a promo code starting with 470 (don't put it here, it wouldn't work anyways, and that's not what I'm asking about  ), because they noticed it'd been a while since you Amtraked. My question is: how long had it been since you last traveled until they targeted you? I suspect I may be similarly targeted a while after my Amtraking abruptly stops in July (see above). I hope it's during Gathering time...I could stack it and the inevitable fall promo (similar to 90808) and get quadruple or quintuple points.
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, it seems to happen after 3 months or so after your last ride.
Click to expand...

Four months, in my case. We had last traveled at Christmas time, and both my wife and I got the offer at the beginning of May. Our promo is good 5/10-8/10.

The promo must be keyed off of railpoint activity, as we got the promotion with half a dozen paid-up trips for the rest of the year, starting ten days after the promo started.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Steve4031 said:


> I don't think that agent knew what was going on. It is 500 bonus points for Acela in addition to the 500 for BC or 750 for FC. Then on "all other Amtrak trains" 100 for coach, 200 for BC, and 400 for FC.


She made it clear there was no bonus for sleeper travel...


----------



## AAARGH!

FYI: You can sign up via the AGR website also.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

chuljin said:


> Perhaps not, I think...the way I read the promo, it is not (in contrast to previous promos), a multiplication (x2, x3, x5) but a simple addition (+100, +200, +400).So your coach ticket that costs $27 will get 100+100 (making it appear to be a doubling, but only coincidentally)
> 
> But your coach ticket that costs $53 will get 106+100 (not 106+106)
> 
> Your business ticket that costs $27 will get 100+200 (making it appear to be a tripling)
> 
> But your business ticket that costs $53 will get 106+200 (not 106+212)
> 
> And so on.


Since the Sunset Limited is a long distance train, would not its typical fare be more than $27 ?

Possibly re-asking Tony's question, if one had a lowest bucket ticket on the SL, and changed it to a highest bucket ticket (possibly a dumb move, but that's the example), could the difference for that alone, be at least 100 points?


----------



## chuljin

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not, I think...the way I read the promo, it is not (in contrast to previous promos), a multiplication (x2, x3, x5) but a simple addition (+100, +200, +400).So your coach ticket that costs $27 will get 100+100 (making it appear to be a doubling, but only coincidentally)
> 
> But your coach ticket that costs $53 will get 106+100 (not 106+106)
> 
> Your business ticket that costs $27 will get 100+200 (making it appear to be a tripling)
> 
> But your business ticket that costs $53 will get 106+200 (not 106+212)
> 
> And so on.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Sunset Limited is a long distance train, would not its typical fare be more than $27 ?
> 
> Possibly re-asking Tony's question, if one had a lowest bucket ticket on the SL, and changed it to a highest bucket ticket (possibly a dumb move, but that's the example), could the difference for that alone, be at least 100 points?
Click to expand...

1. It is.

2. It could. So you would indeed get many more base points. I just priced tomorrow's #2, LAX-NOL, and it is $167. Given that it's only a day away, I'm guessing that's highest bucket, but I could be wrong. You'd get many more base points (334 in this case), but still only 100 for the bonus. It's adding 100, not multiplying 2.

The most expensive single-segment terminus-to-terminus LD trip I could conjure manually (without writing a program) is tomorrow's (south)west bound Southwest Chief, at $281 for coach. You'd get 562 points for that, but still just the 100 bonus points.


----------



## AlanB

chuljin said:


> 2. It could. So you would indeed get many more base points. I just priced tomorrow's #2, LAX-NOL, and it is $167. Given that it's only a day away, I'm guessing that's highest bucket, but I could be wrong.


High bucket is $261 for LAX-NOL.

I'm guessing, but based upon the range, I'd say that $167 is only the second bucket; as low bucket is $133.


----------



## the_traveler

Long Train Runnin said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that agent knew what was going on. It is 500 bonus points for Acela in addition to the 500 for BC or 750 for FC. Then on "all other Amtrak trains" 100 for coach, 200 for BC, and 400 for FC.
> 
> 
> 
> She made it clear there was no bonus for sleeper travel...
Click to expand...

I think that she didn't know what she was talking about! 

But then again, a sleeper fare is a combination of:


the rail fare (coach fare) 
*PLUS*

the accomodation charge


So maybe it's the 100 bonus points. I don't know.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that agent knew what was going on. It is 500 bonus points for Acela in addition to the 500 for BC or 750 for FC. Then on "all other Amtrak trains" 100 for coach, 200 for BC, and 400 for FC.
> 
> 
> 
> She made it clear there was no bonus for sleeper travel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that she didn't know what she was talking about!
> 
> But then again, a sleeper fare is a combination of:
> 
> 
> the rail fare (coach fare)
> *PLUS*
> 
> the accomodation charge
> 
> 
> So maybe it's the 100 bonus points. I don't know.
Click to expand...

Yeah I plan on calling again tomorrow to see because to me it just doesn't feel right that if you book a sleeper you get nothing. Its the most expensive way to travel on Amtrak (yes, I know high bucket Acela First Class Seat might be even but you get what I mean) and all you get from this promotion is a poke in the eye? ....


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Still, 100 points for a sleeper is almost insulting and 100% wrong.


----------



## printman2000

chuljin said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice last hurrah and/or parting gift before we move:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenix. So no more Amtrak for me, at least not frequent and convenient Amtrak. No Select Plus after February 2011...perhaps I'll soft-land to Select.  But it's all good...a super-inexpensive house.
> 
> And I'll be there to witness first-hand the creation of Phoenix commuter rail to/from the west, northwest, and southeast suburbs, and of course Amtrak Arizona with its flagship (only?) route, the Desert Sandliner® between Flagstaff and Tucson.
Click to expand...

Well, welcome to my world! Closest Amtrak service I have is four hours away.

Good luck with your move, Chris!


----------



## Ispolkom

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Still, 100 points for a sleeper is almost insulting and 100% wrong.


Looking at this promotion, it seems to be strictly aimed at the NEC, and maybe Amtrak California. Other routes and sleepers are simply an afterthought. And here's the reason why: it's summer, high season for long-distance trains. Amtrak doesn't have to increase interest in sleepers on long-distance trains this time of year. It does want to increase ridership on its NEC trains, though. Makes sense to me. Note that the promotion is specifically aimed at business and first class travelers -- coach passengers on short run trains get fewer bonus miles than they would in a regular triple-mile promo.

And it, along with the Wyndham Rewards promo, have made me plan an August trip to Milwaukee that I would not otherwise have made.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Alright I had some free time right now at my lunch here and I called Amtrak Guest Rewards back to ask the same question i posed yesterday about sleeper bonus points under this promotion I talked to another agent and she put me on hold and talked to her supervisor. She came back and said this question hasn't been asked yet (unture I called yesterday) and that they would call me back when they figured it out. She said "were going to learn along with you"

So its back up in the air I will let you guys know what happens.  This is pretty crazy IMHO.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Well of course its aimed at the NEC, almost ALL of Amtrak's promotions are aimed there. NEC traffic doesn't die down because everybody decides to take LD trains, NEC traffic is down in general because of a sagging economy.

And its good to know that they haven't a clue what to do about the sleepers.

By the way... the Spring promo triple points... has anybody actually got those credited yet?


----------



## Kim

Sorry, about the last post. I'm new to the forum. Anyway, everyone on here is saying that the 400 bonus points for First Class is for Acela. The email I received about this promotion says that Acela gets 500 bonus points and on all OTHER TRAVEL first class gets 400 points. I realize Acela is the only train with First Class so they are not making sense with this it seems. Here is the quote from the Amtrak email I received about the promotion:

Power trip.

Enjoy the comfort and superior service that Acela® travel has to offer and earn an additional 500 Amtrak Guest Rewards® bonus points for each trip. Plus, on all other Amtrak® travel, earn 100 bonus points for Coach class, 200 bonus points for Business class, and 400 bonus points for First class trips.


----------



## Steve4031

Quite honestly, if there is no bonus for sleeper travel, I would be really ticked off. I bought 1500 dollars worth of sleeper tickets, and I travel in sleepers in almost exclusively. Airlines give a bonus for extra fare travel, why not Amtrak. This might be the straw that causes me to cancel my AGR membership, or send a letter threatening to.

I agree with the bonus for bc, and wish that just became a regular policy because I use bc when I travel on midwest corridor trains.


----------



## the_traveler

Steve4031 said:


> This might be the straw that causes me to cancel my AGR membership


Why would it cause you to cancel your AGR membership, but still travel by Amtrak? :huh: That's like saying I'm still going to eat at McD's, but I am only paying with cash! Or I'm still going to drive, but when I get to the station, I'm going to go inside to pay the cashier (but not buy anything else), instead of paying at the pump! Or I'm going to fly United Airlines, but I'm not going to collect any Mileage Plus (or any other frequent flyer) miles anymore!


----------



## Steve4031

They don't know that!!


----------



## printman2000

Steve4031 said:


> They don't know that!!


You do. And you would be the one hurt by your cancellation, not them.


----------



## Ispolkom

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> And its good to know that they haven't a clue what to do about the sleepers.


For which I am grateful. Look at the rates: a 2-zone coach award is 8k points, while half of a roomette is only 10k. Even on a straightforward trip (no Traveler-like dodges) like MSP-WAS, the extra 25% is easily made up in 5 meals, privacy, flat beds, the Metropolitan Lounge, drinking your own private stock. If you can be more creative, the rewards increase.

Given the devaluations I see in other rewards programs (my favorite quote: "Delta Skymiles are devaluating faster than the Zimbabwean dollar."), I'm happy to enjoy benign neglect.

But I'll bet that sleepers are in the end considered first class. Whoever designed the promo probably forgot about them.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Ispolkom said:


> But I'll bet that sleepers are in the end considered first class. Whoever designed the promo probably forgot about them.


Same here I just wanted things to be clear! just a little clarity goes a long way! When that supervisor calls me back I better get some bonus points for bring it up  :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

Long Train Runnin said:


> I better get some bonus points for bring it up  :lol: :lol:


I'll give you 50,000 bonus AU points!  (They can't be used for Amtrak travel or anything else, but they are bonus points! :lol: I'm feeling generous today - let's make it 100,000 bonus AU points! :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I better get some bonus points for bring it up  :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 50,000 bonus AU points!  (They can't be used for Amtrak travel or anything else, but they are bonus points! :lol: I'm feeling generous today - let's make it 100,000 bonus AU points! :lol: :lol: )
Click to expand...

Awesome now I just need to wait 4-6 weeks for the posting!


----------



## chuljin

Kim said:


> Sorry, about the last post. I'm new to the forum. Anyway, everyone on here is saying that the 400 bonus points for First Class is for Acela. The email I received about this promotion says that Acela gets 500 bonus points and on all OTHER TRAVEL first class gets 400 points. I realize Acela is the only train with First Class so they are not making sense with this it seems. Here is the quote from the Amtrak email I received about the promotion:
> Power trip.
> 
> Enjoy the comfort and superior service that Acela® travel has to offer and earn an additional 500 Amtrak Guest Rewards® bonus points for each trip. Plus, on all other Amtrak® travel, earn 100 bonus points for Coach class, 200 bonus points for Business class, and 400 bonus points for First class trips.


That's interesting...in all the documentation accessible to me (the email I received announcing it, the first post in this thread, the description on the AGR site before or after logging in), it only mentions 100 for coach, 200 for business, 400 for first (without defining 'first').

By any chance was the promo code you saw (elsewhere in the email you quoted) something other than 60109? Just now I tried 53009, 53109, 60209, and 60309, and it said all were invalid (though perhaps only for me).

But I agree it makes no sense...it seems '400 bonus points for First class trips' 'on all other Amtrak® travel' (besides Acela) could refer only to sleeper.

Unless they meant that Acela BC gets 500 but Acela FC (being FC) gets 400, but that would make even less sense (though par for the course with AGR  ).


----------



## Kim

chuljin said:


> By any chance was the promo code you saw (elsewhere in the email you quoted) something other than 60109? Just now I tried 53009, 53109, 60209, and 60309, and it said all were invalid (though perhaps only for me).
> But I agree it makes no sense...it seems '400 bonus points for First class trips' 'on all other Amtrak® travel' (besides Acela) could refer only to sleeper.
> 
> Unless they meant that Acela BC gets 500 but Acela FC (being FC) gets 400, but that would make even less sense (though par for the course with AGR  ).


My email has the 60109 code in it and has the text I quoted, as well as text regarding the hotels, car rental etc parts of the offer. Could it be the text about Acela was sent only to frequent Acela riders?


----------



## AlanB

My email also mentions the 500, but I do see the confusion now, not to mention that the entire offer actually makes no sense. Here's the verbiage:



> Enjoy the comfort and superior service that Acela® travel has to offer and earn an additional 500 Amtrak Guest Rewards® bonus points for each trip. Plus, on all other Amtrak® travel, earn 100 bonus points for Coach class, 200 bonus points for Business class, and 400 bonus points for First class trips.


Note that the first sentence says 500 AGR points for each trip on Acela. No mention of class. So it would seem that a ride on Acela earns 500 points no matter what and without regard to class.

The problem with that is that, at least according to Amtrak's current definitions (AGR's may be different), the only place that one can ride in First Class is on Acela. Therefore if we assume that they're not going to pay for a 900 point bonus, then the entire bit about getting 400 bonus points for First Class trips is useless.

Amtrak used to consider sleepers as First Class, but now it's called Sleeper Class. But of course it is possible that AGR still considers sleepers to be First class. So who knows?


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

AlanB said:


> My email also mentions the 500, but I do see the confusion now, not to mention that the entire offer actually makes no sense. Here's the verbiage:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the comfort and superior service that Acela® travel has to offer and earn an additional 500 Amtrak Guest Rewards® bonus points for each trip. Plus, on all other Amtrak® travel, earn 100 bonus points for Coach class, 200 bonus points for Business class, and 400 bonus points for First class trips.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the first sentence says 500 AGR points for each trip on Acela. No mention of class. So it would seem that a ride on Acela earns 500 points no matter what and without regard to class.
> 
> The problem with that is that, at least according to Amtrak's current definitions (AGR's may be different), the only place that one can ride in First Class is on Acela. Therefore if we assume that they're not going to pay for a 900 point bonus, then the entire bit about getting 400 bonus points for First Class trips is useless.
> 
> Amtrak used to consider sleepers as First Class, but now it's called Sleeper Class. But of course it is possible that AGR still considers sleepers to be First class. So who knows?
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what I said to the supervisor. I said I know you are not Amtrak, but I don't think the use of first class matches here... She at least agreed AGR didn't have an official stance yet.


----------



## Alice

The new menus on another thread refer to "*first class* meal packages" in regard to alcoholic beverages.


----------



## chuljin

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> By the way... the Spring promo triple points... has anybody actually got those credited yet?


YES!


----------



## Shanghai

I always thought that First Class was traveling in a sleeper.

When did the term Sleeper Class originate? I have not heard of it before.

I interepted First Class as non-Acela, Sleeper travel.

I have not received my triple point bonuses yet.

How is it shown on the account activity?


----------



## gswager

First Class= Acela "elitist"

Business Class= upgrade from coach on short distance such as Pacific Surfliner, NEC corridor, etc. Also, Acela coach is also called Business class (correct me if I'm wrong).

Sleeper Class= usually found in long distance trains that do overnight(s) journey.


----------



## AlanB

Shanghai said:


> I always thought that First Class was traveling in a sleeper.When did the term Sleeper Class originate? I have not heard of it before.
> 
> I interepted First Class as non-Acela, Sleeper travel.


I believe that they started saying sleeper class in the time tables about a year ago, maybe two.

But of course now we see that the new menus are calling sleeper pax First Class pax. So who knows? Even Amtrak's not sure.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Mmk, two trips have posted (one bought and paid for on the 6th) and I don't see an "instant" point bonus like I did with double points on the Spring Promo.


----------



## Upstate

So my email says that you get 300 bonus pts for travel on NE Regional tickets over 35 bucks. Nothing about 400 extra for Acela. The 100, 200, 400, Coach, BC, FC is the same. The promo code is the same 60109.


----------

